# My male kitten keeps peeing everywhere!!



## kitkat10

Hi, i have just bought a male 9week old kitten, had him a week now. A few days ago i found he'd pee'd on my bed twice. I now keep bedroom doors shut only to find he pee's in the tray underneath my son's highchair & also has started peeing in the bath... Is this spraying? His litter tray is used alot & cleaned everyday.


----------



## Sparkles87

Hey!
Congrats on your kitten! I'm by no means an expert, especially compared to some on the forum, but from what I've read it is possible for a kitten to spray - although not too common. 
He could simply be having trouble settling in and is therefore stressed which could be leading to this behaviour. How does he seem in other ways in terms of mood, sociability etc? 
Someone else with more knowledge will prob be along to help you soon. Just didn't wanna read and run!! 

All the best
Sparkles


----------



## Sour_puss

I dont have any advice to offer, but I will join you is asking the same question.

I also have a 9 week old kitten and I leave him in the conservatory with his bed, food litter box etc. Its a big sized room and he always uses his litter box, which is cleaned regularly.

However I dont want to keep him in there all day, but as soon as I let him out into the living room, he pees in the corner behind the TV.

I dont want to overtake KitKats thread, but I didnt want to start another thread which is the same topic.

Any advice for us please...


----------



## alisondalziel

Hello and welcome!!

Congrats on your new kitten 

First of all, do you have any other pets (dogs or cats)?

Are you using the same litter that he is used to (the one the breeder used)? Some cats are really picky and won't use certain kinds 

Maybe he doesn't like where the tray is situated, try somewhere else and be sure to show him where it is.

Maybe you need to start from the beginning and don't let him have run of the full house. Confine him to one room and don't let him explore any others until he is using the tray every time. Add one room more at a time (if possible).

Chances of it being spray are minimal, he is too young, and if you have no other pets he won't feel the need to mark everywhere because the "territory" (your home) is already his.

Try the above and let me know how you're doing


----------



## alisondalziel

Sour puss:

Cats don't like their food and litter tray being close together so as soon as he finds somewhere else he may use it!!

Make sure you have thoroughly cleaned the area where he has peed (if there is any trace of smell he will pee on it again).

You could put a deterrant onto that area (pepper or citrus oil) that will help keep him away from there. Cats also dislike tin foil.

everytime he has an "accident" put him into the tray.

The only way to really stop this is careful supervision. If you are going to be out, don't let him out where he can pee there. Let him out when you can see him, if he goes there quickly lift him and put him in his tray. It's a pain but he should get the message.


----------



## dougal22

Hello and welcome to PF  I can only add to the advice you've had already to clean the areas your kitten has been peeing inappropriately with a specialised cleaner to remove the smell of pee completely. I have been told this by a breeder friend that if you don't use a proper cleaner, the kitten will smell this area is being familiar to pee and do it again.
I used 'Simple Solutions' when my cat pee'd on my bed and he's never done it since. The other product that does the same thing is called 'Urine Off'. Both came highly recommended.
Good luck


----------



## Merenwenrago

I use Citronella oil to stop cats from peeing in certain areas they hate the smell


----------



## kitkat10

kitkat10 said:


> Hi, i have just bought a male 9week old kitten, had him a week now. A few days ago i found he'd pee'd on my bed twice. I now keep bedroom doors shut only to find he pee's in the tray underneath my son's highchair & also has started peeing in the bath... Is this spraying? His litter tray is used alot & cleaned everyday.


Hi thanks for your message. The 1st night i had him he hid for an hour but ever since then he seems to have settled in well, his very playful & loves cuddles. I'd had him 4days before he started peeing in other places. Every other time his gone to his litter tray.

Kitkat10


----------



## kitkat10

alisondalziel said:


> Hello and welcome!!
> 
> Congrats on your new kitten
> 
> First of all, do you have any other pets (dogs or cats)?
> 
> Are you using the same litter that he is used to (the one the breeder used)? Some cats are really picky and won't use certain kinds
> 
> Maybe he doesn't like where the tray is situated, try somewhere else and be sure to show him where it is.
> 
> Maybe you need to start from the beginning and don't let him have run of the full house. Confine him to one room and don't let him explore any others until he is using the tray every time. Add one room more at a time (if possible).
> 
> Chances of it being spray are minimal, he is too young, and if you have no other pets he won't feel the need to mark everywhere because the "territory" (your home) is already his.
> 
> Try the above and let me know how you're doing


Hi, no i dont have any other pets, his my 1st. 
His litter tray & food/water bowl are in same room but opposite ends. Should i put them into different rooms? 
I have washed & disinfected each place his peed, not been done since but was only yesterday i found it in my bath so problem may not be solved yet. I've already been doing as you said putting him into his tray each time i've found his been elsewhere or looking to go. Will have a go at keeping him to one room & gradually adding another & see how that goes.

Many thanks
Kitkat10


----------



## kitkat10

Thank you all for your advice. Will try your ideas & hopefully they'll work


----------



## alisondalziel

If it's a small room then i would have them separate yes.

I have the food and water station in the kitchen, and a tray in the bathroom, and another in the hall, just outside the bathroom.

Toilet issues can be frustrating but patience really can be a virtue in this case!!

It shouldn't take him long to learn.

Remember to have him neutered before he is a year old, if you don't he will very possibly pee even more "freely" and can emit a really nasty stink too!! :eek6:


----------



## kitkat10

alisondalziel said:


> If it's a small room then i would have them separate yes.
> 
> I have the food and water station in the kitchen, and a tray in the bathroom, and another in the hall, just outside the bathroom.
> 
> Toilet issues can be frustrating but patience really can be a virtue in this case!!
> 
> It shouldn't take him long to learn.
> 
> Remember to have him neutered before he is a year old, if you don't he will very possibly pee even more "freely" and can emit a really nasty stink too!! :eek6:


Thank you, i have now put his food/water bowls in the kitchen & kept his litter tray in the hall. I also bought 'Shaws stain & odour remover' in hope that'll work. It is very frustrating, especially when he wee'd on my dry clean only curtains the other night but his still just a baby, he'll learn eventually. Next stop... potty training my son :eek6:
Thank you again for your advice & i will definitly be getting him neutered.


----------



## alisondalziel

It is very annoying when they pee "freely"!!

He will get there don't worry. Kittens have so much fun in their little heads 

Potty training your son, well that's another story. My eldest daughter (now 7) didn't really get anywhere until she was 3!! 

Like everything though, you DO get there!!

All the best x


----------



## kitkat10

alisondalziel said:


> It is very annoying when they pee "freely"!!
> 
> He will get there don't worry. Kittens have so much fun in their little heads
> 
> Potty training your son, well that's another story. My eldest daughter (now 7) didn't really get anywhere until she was 3!!
> 
> Like everything though, you DO get there!!
> 
> All the best x


Yeah, his so loving it makes up for his little accidents. Havn't had any today so far :thumbup:
Aww, my son was only 2 in august so not in too much of a rush, they all do it when they're ready don't they. All part of the fun of having children & pets


----------



## alisondalziel

That's great, hope you didn't get any accidents today 

Aww i can hardly remember mine being so young. They just grow up before you know it.

Been feeling very old lately lol


----------



## kitkat10

alisondalziel said:


> That's great, hope you didn't get any accidents today
> 
> Aww i can hardly remember mine being so young. They just grow up before you know it.
> 
> Been feeling very old lately lol


Nope, no accidents so far. I've had to take him away from the curtains a few times & his then gone straight to his litter tray so just a matter of keep doing that.
They sure do, i can't believe how quick the past 2years have gone. His gone from a tiny baby so dependant on me to a little person who doesnt want my help anymore lol cheeky monkey!


----------

